# Hellers Seasoning???



## krhuntin (Sep 26, 2017)

So i had a quite a few years supply of hellers sausage seasoning. I utilize this seasoning to make my deer sausage every year. I realized this year i had ran out and looked up Hellers sausage seasoning and to my surprise.....Nothing. Does anyone know if they still exist or if they went out of business/got bought out etc? I absolutely love their sausage and would like to keep making it. If anyone has any information it would be greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------

